# Rumors Continue, RS 6 May Not Have V10



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've posted before that reliable sources have told us the new RS 6 could be good for up to 600hp. That's a lofty figure, but one possibly that won't come from a V10. In a recent conversation with someone who should know, turbocharging of the V10 was questioned. The insinuation was that the RS 6's grandiose power figures might come from a turbocharged V8 instead. Time will tell.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Rumors Continue, RS 6 May Not Have V10 ([email protected])*

I seem to recall Audi has a very reliability, proven turbo V8 with that kind of power. If the new Am Le Man "Lola" Team doesn't need them!


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Rumors Continue, RS 6 May Not Have V10 (GTINC)*

True, and I wish that the R8(road car) used it. But that's a pipe dream for a lot of reasons. 
Making it road legal(ie: cat converters, mufflers) isn't very difficult. But this is a racing engine. And you'd have to do the opposite from what most do in this situation-taking a road vehicle engine and modifying it for racing(for example, how Panoz converted a production based engine-the Ford 351/5.8 Windsor aluminum OHV V8-into a racing engine, by adapting 351 Cleveland heads(which Ford already did) and adding a electronic fuel injection/ignition system).
The big problem is that, though the R8 LMP engine has plent of low end torque, most of the power is top end. Meaning that there may be drivability issues. 
And then the engine uses a flatplane crankshaft-unlike the 4.2 Audi V8 and the Ford/Panoz Elan 5.8-6.0 V8, which use crossplane cranks. Which isn't a problem for the Audi 3.6 R8 engine, but is a big problem for naturally aspirated engines at high RPMs. For instance, the Audi R8 LMP 3.6 TT V8 made peak power at 6250 rpm and redlined at about 7000 at most. The Zytec ZB408 4 liter NA V8(originally intended to replace the Ford 351 SVO based V8 previously used in the Panoz) made peak power at about 8500 rpm and redlined at about 9300. Both used flatplane cranks, but the Zytec engine was vulnerable to parts failures(exhaust, electical, starter motor, and, in the case of the Panoz LMP07, suspension and chassis failures), due to the high rpm vibrations caused by flatplane cranks.
And the R8 engine was designed to last only 30 hours between rebuilds-instead of the R8 rc's 4.2 V8. So we may see a twin turbo version of that engine, but with KKK turbos instead of Garrett turbos(Unless it's a diesel, the turbos on Audi road car engines are made by KKK in Germany).


_Modified by chernaudi at 8:07 PM 2-24-2007_


----------

